# Do drivers have to pay deductible if they're carjacked?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

http://image.mlive.com/home/mlive-m...awnews/photo/2016/08/09/-0dbb16df79371d04.JPG

What will happen to the drivers like the one pictured here with the rideshare car being carjacked and totaled by police ? $1000 for Uber drivers and $2500 for Lyft drivers?

Even if the driver did not pay the ransom by the robber(s), there is still minimum loss of $1000 or $2500 per car lost in carjacking and totaled?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> http://image.mlive.com/home/mlive-m...awnews/photo/2016/08/09/-0dbb16df79371d04.JPG
> 
> What will happen to the drivers like the one pictured here with the rideshare car being carjacked and totaled by police ? $1000 for Uber drivers and $2500 for Lyft drivers?
> 
> Even if the driver did not pay the ransom by the robber(s), there is still minimum loss of $1000 or $2500 per car lost in carjacking and totaled?


who should pay? carjacker should pay...good luck with that.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> What will happen to the drivers like the one pictured here with the rideshare car being carjacked and totaled by police ? $1000 for Uber drivers and $2500 for Lyft drivers? Even if the driver did not pay the ransom by the robber(s), there is still minimum loss of $1000 or $2500 per car lost in carjacking and totaled?


http://image.mlive.com/home/mlive-m...awnews/photo/2016/08/09/-0dbb16df79371d04.JPG

Kind of a dumb question? I mean, are you asking if some one else is responsible for the crime of some one else? Just because there is insurance available does not relieve the at fault person of any responsibility.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Personal insurance should cover it. Unless on the job hmmmmm...... in that case personal insurance I suppose should cover it. Just say some random guy jumped in your car instead of the actual rider that requested it. Better yet cancel on the rider as it happens.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

If possible, IF you find who actually did it, you sue the POS for every penny him and his POS family has..Even if it’s not enough to cover the deductible, you wreck them as much and as hard as you can.. 
Otherwise, that’s what insurance is for, and you will likely get stuck with the deductible..

..or, there’s always the Charles Bronson way....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

It's worse than you think. ACV of a commercial vehicle less $1000/$2500 deductible if and only if your insurance company insures you for comprehensive during commercial use of your vehicle. Insurance companies don't use standard KBB or appraising when the vehicle has been used for commercial purposes. Your vehicle is worth a hell of a lot less then you think. And good luck with commercial gap insurance.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IERide said:


> If possible, IF you find who actually did it, you sue the POS for every penny him and his POS family has..Even if it's not enough to cover the deductible, you wreck them as much and as hard as you can..
> Otherwise, that's what insurance is for, and you will likely get stuck with the deductible..
> 
> ..or, there's always the Charles Bronson way....


I too
Am a Charles Bronson fan !


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> who should pay? carjacker should pay...good luck with that.


Are you saying carjcker(s) was/were arranged by the bugging software or what? Wasn't waybill generated before drivers get the pings to meet the carjackers?



tohunt4me said:


> I too
> Am a Charles Bronson fan !


I put up my Charles Bronson styled picture on driver profile, they deactivated my account!?


----------

